
Quora Co-Founder Charlie Cheever Is Back in the Startup Game - cocoflunchy
http://fortune.com/2016/08/23/charlie-cheever-y-combinator/
======
ccheever
What I'm working on -- along with a couple other people -- is Exponent, a way
to make native iOS and Android apps by writing them just once in just
JavaScript. It's based on React Native.
[https://getexponent.com/](https://getexponent.com/)

We made a 2 minute video overview about what we're doing here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQI9aUlouMI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQI9aUlouMI)

------
intoverflow2
Never understood the love for Quora, just seemed to spam Google search results
acting like it would provide an answer then forcing you to sign up to actually
get what it promised.

~~~
forthefuture
I think it's because if you do sign up you get access to the best answers to
common tech, higher edu, and startup questions by predominantly people with
relevant public credentials.

~~~
forgetsusername
It's no better or worse than asking questions on HN or Reddit or any other
forum, despite what their marketing says.

Or did I miss the sarcasm?

------
supergirl
how much does a fluff article like this cost? might need it when i enter the
startup game.

~~~
neximo64
With such cynicism who knows, they might charge more for different people.

This guy has credentials from a previous startup, hence why an article like
this might create excitement for some.

~~~
meira
For a project that is like pre packaging modules, I think that an article like
that is a bit too much. We are in a bubble, why add more hot air?

------
meira
They are pre packaging some React Native modules. I guess there is space for
that, but I don't how large it is. For RN developers, I guess that github/npm
already has similar modules. Is it free software?

------
danr4
In a related matter: Has anyone built a production app with Exponent JS and
lived to tell about the experience?

~~~
ccheever
the biggest and best example right now is the Android version of Li.st.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=st.li.listapp&...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=st.li.listapp&hl=en)

In general, people have been really happy using Exponent so far. It doesn't
work for all use cases yet since we are still beefing up the roster of native
modules that are included, but you can do most of the stuff that most apps
need already, and we're adding more every day.

~~~
tnuwin
As a native android/ios engineer, that's great to see cross-platform tools
like this create an app that's got decent traction. My biggest gripe though is
there hasn't been a x-platform tool to get the native feel completely right.
Obviously your SDK is going through its iterations to refine this, but actions
such as the pull-to-refresh widget flicker twice on some screens. There'll be
some screens w/ the ListView/RecyclerView where when you scroll to the bottom
there'll be inconsistencies w/ the pull-effect (sometimes it will show,
sometimes it won't). The alert-popups feel kind of awkward.

I'm super picky when it comes to UI/UX which is why I still prefer native on
both platforms. But keep up the good work!

------
jessedhillon
I think there have been quite a few attempts now at a cross-platform mobile
framework which compiles to native while allowing you to work in some higher
language. Am I wrong? If not, what sets Exponent apart?

